# Very Sick Dog With Upset Stomach from Antibiotics



## 3RingCircus (May 24, 2010)

My dog is very sick with nausea, indigestion, anorexia, vomiting, and diarrhea from antibiotics, prednisone (we are discontinuing), and Anaplasmosis Phagocytophilum (a tick fever).

I tried Phytomucil for Barnum's upset tummy and he rejected it. Phytomucil contains slippery elm and marshmallow root.

The newest medicine was started tonight and was recommended by a Holistic Vet, Sucralfate. It coats the stomach which will protect it from the doxycycline (antibiotic).

Barnum does not want to eat because he is so nauseated and ill. He has lost over 40 pounds. Satin balls and canned cat food have been suggested for tasty and great smelling food.

I am looking for suggestions for food and other remedies which he might tolerate. He also has jaw pain which has increased his reluctance to chew on anything. Mostly I attempt to feed him liquid or close to liquid food and a wide variety.

The Holistic Vet told me Barnum's appetite will wax and wane and not return all at once. He also told me, as well as my regular vet, that Barnum may not survive the Anaplasmosis. I think that is the most difficult part of this darn tick fever, the unknown.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I am sorry, I have given pepcid and a holistic stomach aid before, you can make a liver broth, boiled hamburg or chicken with or without rice. My Max had Anaplasmosis, unfortunately I do not know if it was the cause of his death.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry for this, but has your vet suggested colloidal silver as an antibiotic? I wish Liz would get on here she's the one that knows about this stuff. When My dogs were dealing with recovery she suggested bovine colostrum and I still give it to my 12 year old girl, it's for the immune system.

And the liver broth is a good suggestion as well.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Hopefully Liz stops in to help. After using antibiotics, you want to use a probiotic to replenish the good gut flora. The best one is Primal Defence Ultra. Also colostrum for immunity support. Colloidal silver is a great antibiotic. Liver broth, chicken broth, bone broth would all be good. I have never gone through this with my dogs, so can't help much further. I hope everything works out. Wait for Liz


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

For food enticement have you tried either canned tripe or the real stuff. My Holistic vet has my girl on Metagenics Ultra flora for a probiotic and I have to say since adding that she has changed for the good. I am sending positive thoughts for his recovery.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I had really good results with honest kitchen perfect form

Ingredients:
Papaya leaf, plantain, slippery elm, pectin, organic pumpkin seed, fennel and papain.

Pet Nutrition Supplement | Pet Digestive Track Support | Perfect Form | The Honest Kitchen

as far as food goes, I would try dehydrated food like honest kitchen or grandma lucy's since it resembles home cooked meal.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. You could try to add PDG from Wysong. It's for anorectic and undernourished dogs and comes with probiotics.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> For food enticement have you tried either canned tripe or the real stuff. My Holistic vet has my girl on Metagenics Ultra flora for a probiotic and I have to say since adding that she has changed for the good. I am sending positive thoughts for his recovery.


I second the tripe! Can you order perhaps from My Pet Carnivore? 

I second the positive vibes as well.


----------



## 3RingCircus (May 24, 2010)

Rvent said:


> I am sorry, I have given pepcid and a holistic stomach aid before, you can make a liver broth, boiled hamburg or chicken with or without rice. My Max had Anaplasmosis, unfortunately I do not know if it was the cause of his death.


I am sorry for your loss Rvent. 

Through much research online, I have learned that Anaplasmosis can be a deadly disease more often than Lyme Disease.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

3RingCircus said:


> I am sorry for your loss Rvent.
> 
> Through much research online, I have learned that Anaplasmosis can be a deadly disease more often than Lyme Disease.


Thank you, I only wish I was more informed, but then again I have know answers for what the cause actually was.


----------



## 3RingCircus (May 24, 2010)

I tried a mixture of baby food with a homemade broth made from canned mackerel, turkey, turkey cartilage, orzo, and vegetables. I offered it to him and he refused it. So I syringed it into his mouth. 2 ounces total last night, not at once. He kept most of it down. I found the recipe for homemade broth on a holistic vet site.

I purchased Dyne and PDG, hoping either one or both will help strengthen him. They are both for anorexic dogs.

Barnum does not like Marshmallow root. I tried it already. Makes him vomit.

The holistic vet recommended Sucralfate to coat Barnum's stomach and prevent ulcers from the Doxycycline. He also said Western medicine is better for this type of bacterial infection than any type of homeopathic medicine or herbs, etc.

We tried Nutra-Cal but Barnum vomited it up. We'll try again today.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I hope he gets better. It was interesting that you posted on the homeopathic part of the site and then state your vet said western medicine is the way to go. It sounds as if you want western medicine not homeopathics which is fine just an interesting place to post if you are not going to use the suggestions anyway. Hoping for the best.


----------

